# Transmission Rebuild or Replace?



## LastZephyr23 (Sep 17, 2014)

I have an 2006 A4, and I am considering getting a better Cam and new heads. Should I have my 4l65e rebuilt or get a new replacement by Gearstar?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd go for the rebuild. You can get better parts put in than new.


----------

